# Possible stricture?



## ronroush7

I feel like I am in a flare currently.  I have had chronic diarrhea for almost a week now.  I had one episode with pale pink in the stool..  Yesterday, I had pain on my right side twice.  Some people,  who have Crohn's, think the pain could be from a stricture.  My GI just put me back on Entocort and I am supposed to see a specialist on the 24th of February.  My enterography from last month showed some inflammation in my gut.


----------



## DJW

Hi Ron,
Sorry, I just saw your post. 
How are you today?

Is your stomach hard and bloated?  Pain coming in waves?

If you are unable to keep fluids down then don't hesitate to go to the ER. 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ronroush7

No more pain.  Or not in the same area.  I asked the assistant in the doctor's office about where the current inflammation was and she said something about the jejunum.  I see a specialist next month.


----------



## ronroush7

Any pain today is minor.


----------



## DJW

Good. Don't hesitate to head to the ER if things get bad.


----------



## ronroush7

Some minor pain on my left side last night.


----------



## Layla

(partial) obstructions caused by strictures usually cause enormous pain and make eating difficult, could it be that you're having "normal" Crohn's pain?
I know my symptoms are different for every flare and I have to figure out how bad it is every time. The first time I was ill 20 years ago I was in lots of pain but this time round I do have inflammation but it's in  different location and I barely have pain.

The obstructions I've had over the years were unmissable as such.

Hope things improve.


----------

